# Retired Grandpa Creates Replica of Old Giants Stadium



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2014)

This retired man created his own replica of the old Giants Stadium.  http://www.nj.com/giants/index.ssf/2012/10/one_fans_giant_labor_of_love.html


----------



## That Guy (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow!


----------

